# Help Help!! I deleted my texts and I need them back!



## Nala807 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, I am in urgent need of restoring my texts and(email if I can) burt texts are much more important. I checked iCloud and iTunes and no luck! Help Help!!

With gratitude
Rachael: :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What document creator and ether web or client are you using? Figured you wanted the actual banghead so I put it in.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you haven't backed it up to iTunes or iCloud... they are gone.

iPhones use flash storage, so typical recovery programs wont work.

Some people claim they have used such programs... but I have never tried... since I don't see how it is possible.


----------



## Nala807 (Apr 7, 2010)

I did not back them up. There are tons of 3rd party programs which vlaim to be able to retrieve these. Is that true?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are, but not usually used for this purpose (so probably wouldn't work) and the cost would be prohibitive to hire a forensic firm.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

On an iPhone they are basically unrecoverable.


----------

